# Motor for the pontoon?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of a little motor for the pontoon, so my question is do you "pontooners" out there prefer having it or just use oars and fins? Obviously it sucks because it has to be registered and what not, but other than that are the benefits of having one that good?

Thanks,

??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

gwailow...I use a motor and still carry the fins and the oars. 

Using the motor at 'Mach 2' is usally pretty good when trying to troll. The speed will stay more consistent. I've finally figured out how to steer with my fins going in reverse with the motor. And sometimes it's nice to shut down the 'powerful' motor and putt around just using the fins and the oars. I also carry the oars for back-up, in case of mechanical problems and they come in handy when trying to 'dock' your pontoon. 

A motor will get you off a lake faster, in case you have to use the restroom or a storm rolls in. 

And I'm lazy.....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> gwailow...I use a motor and still carry the fins and the oars.
> 
> Using the motor at 'Mach 2' is usally pretty good when trying to troll. The speed will stay more consistent. I've finally figured out how to steer with my fins going in reverse with the motor. And sometimes it's nice to shut down the 'powerful' motor and putt around just using the fins and the oars. I also carry the oars for back-up, in case of mechanical problems and they come in handy when trying to 'dock' your pontoon.
> 
> ...


What he said! :mrgreen: I take my motor to get me to and from somewhere on the lake, my fins to help me fish that area, and take along the oars just in case...


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your input. I think I may lean towards getting me a little power machine for my trolling activities.

thanks again.

??


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Be careful on the weight of the battery. I put a heavy battery on a pontoon and not a pretty sight. I'd call the manufacturer of your pontoon as ask them on the trolling motor size and battery recommendations.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an electric motor for my pontoon boat.
I use it about half the time that I fish with my toon.
There are several small lakes that I don't use the motor on.
Some places are not easy to get all the gear to the water. Causey is one of them.
The motor is a great addition for the toon.
You will like having it.


----------

